# Assassin's Creed freezes every time I DO something xD



## Spectr3 (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, hello.

First of all, given the emphasis put on it, I will state that my game copy is legit.

That out of the way, I'll state my problem. I bought Assassin's Creed about a month ago, given the fact that I had bought a new computer (more on that later). I'm a bit of a computer geek, so I have all drivers updated and all that stuff. I blasted (or cut) my way through AC beautifully, until I reached the Memory Block 6. THEN I started to have freezes everytime I kill, hide or have some sort of transition (picking up a flag, loading the Animus, so on). 

My rig is an Intel Core 2 Duo 7200 running at stock speed, 2 GB RAM DDR2/677, a GeForce 8800GT 512 DDR3 at stock speed, a Foxconn Mobo (which is fine, I think: runs UT3 like butter), and plenty of free disk space on a 7200 RPM drive. All drivers up to date, including BIOS. No virus, malware, spyware, etc. Vista Ultimate SP1. 

Please halp?

Thanks for your attention.


----------



## Andor (Oct 19, 2008)

I think I'm having a similar problem. Although it's actually at every memory block, no matter where I am. And yeah, every time I get a killing blow, or just perform a combo, it freezes for about 4-6 seconds.

It's bloody frustrating. Especially since I've completed the game before (on a different OS install, though same version) without any problems whatsoever. I've tried DX9, DX10, changing every setting from resolution to shadows. 1.0 and 1.02, no difference.

Running a C2Q Q6600, 8800GT, 4GB of upper echelon (ooooooooh) PC-8500 RAM. Fancy, right? Well, I guess not, but it does the trick since the game runs buttery smooth, until the damn butter knife seems to stall and run out of gas.. and then magically finds new gas, which is equally crap.

Stupid knife.

And yeah, every other game runs without hitch, freeze, or batman. God damn that was lame.

I just had a revelation that said, "OH. REVELATION. Maybe it's because my proc has the magical number 4!" But no, your processor is a dual-core. Silly goose I am.

Furthermore, my other processor (which I used when I wasn't getting freezes) is a C2D E8200.


----------



## Darkf0x (Oct 15, 2008)

It sounds awfully like a corrupt file in the directory for that particular level...

Have you tried re-installing?


----------



## Batman666999 (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, i had this type of problem until today.
I have discovered that the game (when a freeze occurs) makes a connection with an IP 216.98.48.18 (an Ubisoft server in Montreal, Canada) on port 80.
So, you have to unplug the network cable and that's all ...


----------



## Spectr3 (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't think it's a corrupted file.

In desperation, I tried running the DX9 version (I know it sounds stupid, but oh well). To my bafflement, it worked. I know it's not a DirectX problem, cuz just now I managed to play on DX10 with no problems at all. It almost seems it happens randomly.

I'm gonna keep searching for a reason. So far, this has contributed to at least get it to run stably:

-Executing the DX9 version.
-Turning off Post FX
-Reinstalling (even if it fails again after a while).

Hope all of you have good luck with this problem.


----------



## Origin (Jul 13, 2008)

It's definately a problem with it "phoning home", I had the freezing problem, just turned off the modem and it now works fine.


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

I had same problem at the Jerusalem stage .... so I updated assassin creed


----------



## Vorp (Nov 23, 2008)

Assassins Creed is basically spyware/malware it tries to connect to the internet and send information while you are playing the game. These internet pauses can be removed by disabling its dial out access from within a good firewall (Not windows) or sometimes just disabling your internet. So called software protections like this is nothing more than BS.


----------



## sceptre2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have just built myself a new computer and i am having some of the same problems. My computer runs just fine until i want to play a game. Then it locks up and the only way to get out is to hit the restart button on the tower. 

Specs are:
Ultra 1000w PCU
Intel Q9650 Quad-Core (not extreme version)
EVGA 790i Motherboard
8gig DDR3 ram
1TB harddrive 
Sony CD/DVD RW
Nvidia 9800 GT Graphics Card

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Darkf0x (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice rig, okay it sounds stupid, but if DX9 works fien perhaps theres some sort of hotfix for DX10?

Maybe an official patch released?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you'll never get DX 10 to work properly on XP. leave it be.

try a new graphics card driver
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_180.48_whql.html


----------



## sceptre2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

thats exactly my problem. I was able to download DX9 but not 10. It wouldn't run/install. I have no idea what to even look at anymore. I've checked bios and i think that the temps might be runnin alittle bit high. I'm not sure if its good that the CPU should be at or staying close to 60 C. but i'm not sure. Could it be that there isn't enough thermal grease between the fan and CPU? I had a load of trouble attaching the fan to the motherboard, so i really don't know what the problem could be. 

Again, suggestions and recommendations are more than welcome. and thanx


----------



## sceptre2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

graphics card driver is up to date. I had to download the 64 bit version because the CD that came with it was 32.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ok well 60C for a CPu is really hot for idling

you might want to see if its securely attached if its not see if the clips aren't bent or anything like that.
the problem is looking like your cpu is overheating and the safety measure is kicking in. anythingg thats cpu intensive can kick up your temps aapps, installs, games.

re applying the thermal paste might do it. all it takes is slim layer and you spread it over using a card or some paper or material like that.
here are some instructions for re applying thermal paste
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm

and the thermal paste here is good
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100008

can you post your systems temps with everest 
http://majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

just screenshots ya know


----------



## sceptre2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

i have confirmed that my CPU is wayyyy to hot and i ordered a better fan to help with cooling. i hope that i am able to position the fan correctly so it will coincide with my convection current and maybe take some heat from my graphix card. That thing is super hot to the touch.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

what kind of case do you have?

have a fan pulling air in and a fan blowing air out?
it really makes a difference my setup is real nice

-2 120mm fans in the front 1 is above the other)
1 blows through empty space directly to my video card
1 fan blows through my 2 hard drives

-1 120mm fan on the side sucking air in
blows right on my video card

-1 120mm fan on the back blowing air out
- 1 200mm top fan blowing air out

all of my fans are on mid to high and it makes for a little bit of a loud system (half the volume of normal talk).

A cpu fan can do one thing but the air does need to be circulated away

P.S. my case the antec 900 came with 4 fans the top, 2 fronts and rear (that would be around $100 on their own)


----------



## sceptre2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have the Thermaltake Amour full tower case I have a 200mm fan in the front bringin in air
a huge fan (medium plate sized) on the side bringing air in onto the video card
2 120mm fans pulling air out on the back. 

The case inside is relatively cool. my motherboard temp is around 30 C. so thats not bad


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

have you tried re installing the game?


----------

